# Brew Express coffee maker



## Natosha Jacobs (Jan 24, 2021)

Anyone have a Brew Express coffee maker? Our drip pot just died and we're considering a Brew Express since we hate to have big clunky things on our counter and I love the idea of having it plumbed. Before we invest, we wanted to check with current/past owners to see if they are happy with theirs.

I have a couple of questions:
.....is the coffee hot enough after the pot is made?
.....how long does the coffee stay hot in the pot since no burner?
.....does it make a decent cup of coffee?
.....is it convenient to switch filters and get hot water for tea?
.....can the carafe be put in the dishwasher?
.....do you ever use the hot water for anything other than tea?


----------

